# Solved: How to make ISO file bootable



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

Recently, I downloaded the most recent version of Knoppix in the ISO file and could not remember how I made it bootable before. 

After making 3 coasters, thought I better ask for help. Tried "disk at once" and also copied file to CDR but none will boot. Saw the "make bootable disk" option in either Nero 6 or Roxio Easy CD Creator but did not try that one yet because it seemed like something bootable would be using an operating system other than Knoppix to make it bootable.

Anyone know how to do this or where to look. I did a Google search and it said use "disk at once" but that did not work.

Thanks


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

If that iso file is supposed to be an image of a bootable Knoppix (I'm not familiar with the programme), then you open nero as normal to the compilation windows, then under recorder choose 'burn image' and select your iso file.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Agreed, if you are trying to burn the ISO onto the CD as itself, then won't boot up like you want it. Like Moby said, you will need to choose Burn Image instead of the normal selection if you want to put the program on your CD.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Knoppix is a livecd distro of linux. I've never used that distro, but like Moby said, you want to burn it as an image. Once it is burned as an image, not as a file, it will automatically be bootable. I don't have Nero 6 but I do have Nero 5.5. In that one the option is right here. It should be similar in 6.

Burning the iso file itself is useless. It would be like burning a zip archive.


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

It worked like you said it would. Went to burn image and when I got done, it booted OK.

Thanks for taking the time to help.


----------

